# Otocinclus, Siamese Algae Eaters are in at A&E



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

The fish we requested came in at A&E and I finally got a chance to get over there to pick up some fish last night. I'd appreciate it, if people could make it to A&E soon, so Jason gets the idea that if we say we will buy 60 Otos from him, we will do it.

Jason got in 125 Otocinclus, about 20 SAEs, and 20 Cherry Red Shrimp at my request. There are still plenty of Otos and SAEs. Jason is graciously giving club members a substantial discount, so mention that you're a club member and/or that you want to buy fish from the "Russ Johnson" order. The prices are very good.

Note: The SAEs came in as "Siamese Algae Eating Flying Foxes" which is a fictious name invented by the distributor to sell them. Historically, there's been a confusion between SAEs and Flying Foxes and they can be difficult to tell apart. The ones at A&E are small, but I took a really good look at them and I believe they are indeed "true" SAEs, but you may not want to trust my eye sight. For more information on the differences between them you can go to:

http://www.thekrib.com/Fish/Algae-Eaters/ and http://www.wetwebmedia.com/FWSubWebIndex/saes.htm

I'll put in a plug for for these little guys. A week ago, I put 7 very small SAEs into a 46g that was heavily infested with the dreaded black brush algae and they have eradicated 80% of it. They are nice looking fish that school together and work on algae all the time. The smaller, the better their appetites for algae. So far, they haven't bothered my Rotala wallichii, I have had them attack it in the past.

I am willing to bring some up to the meeting so check with me on this thread if you haven't been able to get yours and I will bring them up. Just be sure to make it to the meeting with cash in hand, so I don't get caught holding the bag of fish. :toimonst:


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I still want 6 of the otos for the 50g


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

MatPat said:


> I still want 6 of the otos for the 50g


You gott'em Matt.


----------



## ElectricHead (Sep 11, 2005)

I still want 8 otos for my tank


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks, Robert. You're in Dayton and you want me to bring them to the meeting - right?


----------



## ElectricHead (Sep 11, 2005)

Yes,Bring them to meeting.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

I am still interested in 4 otos, Russ if you can bring to the meeting Saturday.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I still want 10 otos if you can bring them to the meeting.


----------



## NemoGirl (Sep 22, 2005)

I may have missed the price that these otos will be, but I think I 
can manage 5 if you wouldn't mind bringing them to the meeting, 
Russ. I truly appreciate it!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I just wanted to post a big thank you to Russ for bringing the Otos to the meeting. For those who weren't at the meeting, A&E sold all of the Otos they had before Russ got there on Saturday. Russ made a trip to Aquarium Adventure to pick up the Otos for those of us in the Dayton area who wanted them. 

Again, thanks Russ, it was very kind of you to go out of your way for those of us in the Dayton area =D>


----------



## ElectricHead (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks Russ
So far all eight of mine are doing fine. Best news is that the GW is clearing up and I can finally see my plants\\/


----------



## NemoGirl (Sep 22, 2005)

Russ, thank you from me too!!!!

All six of mine are doing very well.


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

You're all welcome. It's good to know they aren't all belly up by now. I lost one, but the rest look good. They cleaned the 10 gallon holding tank they're in spotless, so I put in some parboiled zucchini which seems to be a hit. I think one of the keys to keeping these little guys is to supplement their diet when they have no algae. They are ravenous eaters.

-Russ


----------

